# Seeing Numbers? 11:11? Synchronicities? Paranoia? Deja-vu's? Schizophrenia



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 6, 2020)

Evolution made us pattern seekers to the point where there is no meaning we convince ourselfs there is.


----------



## codster25 (Jul 18, 2020)

My uncle thought he was St. Jerome, does that count?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Are you Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Alf...


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 28, 2020)

Synchronities, dreams etc and even paranoia and symptoms in schizophrenia are parts of your unconscious mind trying to communicate with your consciousness. But they talk very different language, so consciousness only sees what something in unconscious wants to "say" in these weaird things and through metaphors that resonate, or synchronities etc. It is healthy to have a healthy communication with the unconscious mind. Especially if you smoke tons of weed, as it can bring out suppressed stuff in more violent ways and cause "psychotic thinking" due to this:

When it comes to schizophrenia or other psychosis(schizophrenia is basically the same, but long term) the thing is that with them the normal process of brains that trims away irrational stuff that doesent fit is disrupted and basically there are leftovers of thoughts that were waaaay out there that were not removed earlier and now they subconsciously effect other thoughts and since these f'd up thought patterns are not removed properly either, but they remain there to disrupt later thinking.

Personally i dont think cannabis fucks up this system, unless there is a slight tendency for temporary fuck ups to the system(=people who get psychosis from weed or other psychedelics, but dont go full out schizophrenics), but what it can do is to induce some of those weird thoughts and if that system doesent work and those are not removed like in regular psyche, then that could lead cannabis to trigger symptoms or make them worse. Im 99.99% sure that this is what the whole cannabis and schizophrenia.

Sometimes if there are enough crap that wants to get out of the unconscious and ego keeps blocking it, it might in the end come up through psychotic issues if you have tendency for some, that is if it doesent let be heard otherwise.

There is an aspect of the psyche that tries to balance out ego, because ego by its nature is focused on stuff related to survival only and this sort of animalistic attitude is not healthy for growth of psyche and only creates obstacles for growth, because part of ego is to keep things that seem to work the same and for your ego there is no problem until you REALLY have a problem and by then the ego is too fucked to realise and you are in hospital.

I dont want to scare you, on the contrary if you realise all this you will also realise that all this is very good and that you should ot be afraid of you own unconscious mind. Im not saying that you should go all in blindly and nothing bad can happen. If you figure this you will learn to see synchronicities etc as a blessing and learn to use them as guides for your ego.

Common stupidly dangerous idea is that you should kill your ego and that psychedelics will help you do that. But you should not kill your ego, you should develop it to be more flexible and to see beyond of it and bow down to your unconscious mind, not think that it is the king. Or well it can be the king all it wants, but the forces of your unconscious are the God and the king should understand and accept this.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 29, 2020)

*Im 99.99% sure that this is what the whole cannabis and schizophrenia. *

what?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 29, 2020)

If you keep seeing 11:11 you probably look at your phone too much.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> *Im 99.99% sure that this is what the whole cannabis and schizophrenia. *
> 
> what?


Yea i was stoned and forgot to wrote "..is about". Its not too hard to figure out what i meant if you have the means to understand what its about what i was talking about.

Its sad how people like you have the need to shit on everything they see. I hope you start feeling better about yourself one day, so that you can find healthier ways to behave. Its not healthy for your environment and not to your personally either, even tho it might tickle your ego in a funny way and thus offer some relief.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 30, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Yea i was stoned and forgot to wrote "..is about". Its not too hard to figure out what i meant if you have the means to understand what its about what i was talking about.
> 
> Its sad how people like you have the need to shit on everything they see. I hope you start feeling better about yourself one day, so that you can find healthier ways to behave. Its not healthy for your environment and not to your personally either, even tho it might tickle your ego in a funny way and thus offer some relief.


It’s either this or beat my wife. This keeps me out of jail. Thanks for doing you part. I appreciate the 7 paragraph novels you keep writing.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s either this or beat my wife. This keeps me out of jail. Thanks for doing you part. I appreciate the 7 paragraph novels you keep writing.


There are other options. Therapy could work!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 30, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> There are other options. Therapy could work!


Thanks been there done that.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Thanks been there done that.


There are many different types! I recommend testing them all


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 30, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> There are many different types! I recommend testing them all


I’m working on a new one where my I trust fall off a bridge. My wife swears she will catch me.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m working on a new one where my I trust fall off a bridge. My wife swears she will catch me.


I think trust is #1 key to a healthy relationship


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 30, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> I think trust is #1 key to a healthy relationship


Amen

how much I owe you for the session?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Amen
> 
> how much I owe you for the session?


He only takes rubles 

SH420


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)

mrgio1 said:


> hey it's your angel numbers also call it mirror hour just read this article maybe you will get answers
> mirror hour - https://angelnumbers-meaning.com/1111-meaning/
> angel number - https://angelnumbers-meaning.com/angel-number-1111-meaning-and-symbolism/


Yeh I headed that route quite a few years back and ended up finding a whole load of followers, kind of try to avoid them now. The numbers have slowed down now though, but to give you an example of synchronicity, a dude turned up to fix the toilet and his name was xxxx, he left and the doorbell rang and I was talking to someone about another xxxx by the same name, and another xxxx turned up to give us a quote on the car.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> If you keep seeing 11:11 you probably look at your phone too much.


I threw my phone under the bed ages ago only recently dug it out, I'd get an urge to swivel my head and 11:11 would be there, unless you go through it it's easy to say stop looking at the clock 

Some say it's angelic and others say demonic, and of course others say it's all in the head


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok another synchronicity happened just the other day at work, a passer-by was claiming he won on a lotto scratchcard so I said let me see, he showed me the card and pointed at a 'clover' symbol and I realised a clover was NOT a win and he was pulling my leg, glanced up out of the window and a woman I know called 'Clover' came into sight and started talking to a friend.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 26, 2020)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Evolution made us pattern seekers


THIS. For survival/danger recognition. 
Aposematism comes to mind.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 26, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Synchronities, dreams etc and even paranoia and symptoms in schizophrenia are parts of your unconscious mind trying to communicate with your consciousness. But they talk very different language, so consciousness only sees what something in unconscious wants to "say" in these weaird things and through metaphors that resonate, or synchronities etc. It is healthy to have a healthy communication with the unconscious mind. Especially if you smoke tons of weed, as it can bring out suppressed stuff in more violent ways and cause "psychotic thinking" due to this:
> 
> When it comes to schizophrenia or other psychosis(schizophrenia is basically the same, but long term) the thing is that with them the normal process of brains that trims away irrational stuff that doesent fit is disrupted and basically there are leftovers of thoughts that were waaaay out there that were not removed earlier and now they subconsciously effect other thoughts and since these f'd up thought patterns are not removed properly either, but they remain there to disrupt later thinking.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think and how well you explain yourself. Cool man. 

I just found out recently that some people don’t think with an inner monologue, but rather with some sort of weird abstract thought/images. 

Blew me away.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 28, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I like the way you think and how well you explain yourself. Cool man.
> 
> I just found out recently that some people don’t think with an inner monologue, but rather with some sort of weird abstract thought/images.
> 
> Blew me away.


Thanks  Thats basically the core of Jungian psychology(analytical psychology) i explained there. He had some truly groundbreaking ideas about psyche, i strongly recommend checking out his work. There are quite many youtubers etc that are good sources. For example https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzxP4O0AtAXDVMaqcqCVkGQ . Jungian psychology is largely based on ancient wisdom that originated from Egypt and Mesopotamia, had some Greek influences on the way and split into few different streams, out of which came eastern religions, like buddhism, gnosticism, and western alchemy. He also studied tons of mythology and so on, revived the gnostic/greek idea of archetypes, coined the terms introversion and extraversion and created a whole model of psyche from these archetypes being part of it, labeled different types of psyches(psychological types, which are also somewhat based on these old ideas), revived the idea of shadow and explained what ego is much better than Freud(this idea is also from Egyptians or from Mesopotamia from same times originally).

The idea that the multiple Gods of Egypt(or hinduism for example) being parts of our psyche was something that ancient people knew, but it was only taught to priests and royals etc who went through the mystery schools and general people(who couldnt even read or write) were being told stories about these "gods" to illustrate some of the wisdom, but without revealing the whole truth(which required years of intense studies to comprehend and for it to even be wholly revealed, this idea today is in Freemasonry for example, where you learn bit more and more as you advance in your studies/training).

Yea i heard about some people not having inner monologues either, or inner dialogues(where you imagine a situation where you are in dialogue with someone and you emulate the behavior and responses of the other person). I think it could especially be these people who start to hear voices if they go psychotic, but thats just speculation based on the idea that its these unconscious parts of Self through which psychotic symptoms emerge. I dont think this inner monologue is something that those people lack, its just that their ego blocks it and they dont hear it or use it in any way, except often in unhealthy self criticism triggered by complexes, and according to my hypothesis also in psychosis(temporary or schizophrenia). I have noticed this in few people i know.

Its funny i also recently learned that its really rare and labeled as some sort of abnormality if you cant imagine in visually something. I seem to have this thing because my visualisation simply is not there. I also learned that it is taught as a part of some sort of therapy for these people that they learn to imagine things spatially through touch. Like holding a cube and trying to imagine the shape even if you dont visually see it. Which is funny because this is something i have done since i can remember. Like imagining complex shapes and for example seeing how they would fit i find very easy compared to many people and i do it without actually seeing them visually(as most people do when they imagine things). But its more like holding something in your hands, like one object on left hand and one on right hand, so that you can feel their shape and know it, but dont look at them(maybe you never seen them before), so you can easily for example feel with your hands if a hole in one object is larger than a rod on another object, so you know that the rod fits in the hole. Hard to explain, but im sure you get the idea from that stoned rambling


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Thanks  Thats basically the core of Jungian psychology(analytical psychology) i explained there. He had some truly groundbreaking ideas about psyche, i strongly recommend checking out his work. There are quite many youtubers etc that are good sources. For example https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzxP4O0AtAXDVMaqcqCVkGQ . Jungian psychology is largely based on ancient wisdom that originated from Egypt and Mesopotamia, had some Greek influences on the way and split into few different streams, out of which came eastern religions, like buddhism, gnosticism, and western alchemy. He also studied tons of mythology and so on, revived the gnostic/greek idea of archetypes, coined the terms introversion and extraversion and created a whole model of psyche from these archetypes being part of it, labeled different types of psyches(psychological types, which are also somewhat based on these old ideas), revived the idea of shadow and explained what ego is much better than Freud(this idea is also from Egyptians or from Mesopotamia from same times originally).
> 
> The idea that the multiple Gods of Egypt(or hinduism for example) being parts of our psyche was something that ancient people knew, but it was only taught to priests and royals etc who went through the mystery schools and general people(who couldnt even read or write) were being told stories about these "gods" to illustrate some of the wisdom, but without revealing the whole truth(which required years of intense studies to comprehend and for it to even be wholly revealed, this idea today is in Freemasonry for example, where you learn bit more and more as you advance in your studies/training).
> 
> ...


You mention Jung, was there not a synchronistic story involving a golden scarab beetle?


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Thanks  Thats basically the core of Jungian psychology(analytical psychology) i explained there. He had some truly groundbreaking ideas about psyche, i strongly recommend checking out his work. There are quite many youtubers etc that are good sources. For example https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzxP4O0AtAXDVMaqcqCVkGQ . Jungian psychology is largely based on ancient wisdom that originated from Egypt and Mesopotamia, had some Greek influences on the way and split into few different streams, out of which came eastern religions, like buddhism, gnosticism, and western alchemy. He also studied tons of mythology and so on, revived the gnostic/greek idea of archetypes, coined the terms introversion and extraversion and created a whole model of psyche from these archetypes being part of it, labeled different types of psyches(psychological types, which are also somewhat based on these old ideas), revived the idea of shadow and explained what ego is much better than Freud(this idea is also from Egyptians or from Mesopotamia from same times originally).
> 
> The idea that the multiple Gods of Egypt(or hinduism for example) being parts of our psyche was something that ancient people knew, but it was only taught to priests and royals etc who went through the mystery schools and general people(who couldnt even read or write) were being told stories about these "gods" to illustrate some of the wisdom, but without revealing the whole truth(which required years of intense studies to comprehend and for it to even be wholly revealed, this idea today is in Freemasonry for example, where you learn bit more and more as you advance in your studies/training).
> 
> ...


Very awesome post. It tickles my brain. I’m working 7-12’s so I have no time to respond well right now, but this is really interesting as I’m on spectrum (Mild and functional) and have had a number of interesting head fucks over the years.

Totally digging on what your saying and want to dig into the other things you brought up later. 

I have inner monologue, dialogue and can also visualize shapes and patterns. IQ tests, for what they’re worth, usually put me in the 135-145 range for spatial tests. 

I don’t hear voices, only my own.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I threw my phone under the bed ages ago only recently dug it out, I'd get an urge to swivel my head and 11:11 would be there, unless you go through it it's easy to say stop looking at the clock


I had 2 peat grows where 666 ppm, 6.66 ph and 66.6f water just kept coming up constantly.
I just figured Satan loves me.  
Don't spend too many brain cells ciphering the universe, save that for acid.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I had 2 peat grows where 666 ppm, 6.66 ph and 66.6f water just kept coming up constantly.
> I just figured Satan loves me.
> Don't spend too many brain cells ciphering the universe, save that for acid.


This shit actually started when I got a receipt total for £6.66


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 28, 2020)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Evolution made us pattern seekers to the point where there is no meaning we convince ourselfs there is.


Or that's just what they want you to think


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I had 2 peat grows where 666 ppm, 6.66 ph and 66.6f water just kept coming up constantly.
> I just figured Satan loves me.
> Don't spend too many brain cells ciphering the universe, save that for acid.


What a great guy.. he stuck around to dry my devils lettuce!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 28, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> What a great guy.. he stuck around to dry my devils lettuce!


Devil's numbers look good for that, too


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

@CannaOnerStar
Thankfully I'm on a gravy job with lots of standby. Had to get back into this thread. I'll definitely be checking out that video later on tonight. Sound like an avenue I'd like to explore. I really enjoy metaphysical, psychological, religious and other esoteric discussions.

The human mind fascinates me. Sometimes these discussions can become difficult, as there are quite a few intellectual cowards out there. I can tell that you're not one of them

I notice you mention the Mystery Schools. You ever listen to William Cooper's "Mystery Babylon"?.. if not you have to check it out! I must warn you it's like 40 hours, starts slow and builds on itself. 


"I think it could especially be these people who start to hear voices if they go psychotic, but thats just speculation based on the idea that its these unconscious parts of Self through which psychotic symptoms emerge."

Well, I have personal experience with this. Self medicating combined with Western Medicine and lack of sleep in the past took me to a temporary psychotic break. The inner monologue/dialogue sounds much different than what I experienced with "hearing things". The inner monologue as you know, sounds like yourself... whereas "hearing things" is downright terrifying. It totally is a FOREIGN voice and sounds that shouldn't be there. This is why I ONLY rely on cannabis for medication. Varieties with CBD I find to be the most effective. I have never heard voices since that break. I just point this out to anyone out there that is struggling with thought ruminations or circular thoughts or scenarios... those are pretty much normal... so don't worry, your not going crazy... trust me, you'll know it if you have a break!!!!

"Like imagining complex shapes and for example seeing how they would fit i find very easy compared to many people and i do it without actually seeing them visually(as most people do when they imagine things). But its more like holding something in your hands, like one object on left hand and one on right hand, so that you can feel their shape and know it, but dont look at them(maybe you never seen them before), so you can easily for example feel with your hands if a hole in one object is larger than a rod on another object, so you know that the rod fits in the hole. Hard to explain, but im sure you get the idea from that stoned rambling"

Cool, I'm trying to get into your shoes because I see the shapes and can move them in my mind. Simply, I can visually see lego blocks in my head and build something out of them. The more complex it is the more I have to shut down the outside world. Focus. From what you're saying it's like you can FEEL the shapes physically and assemble them? Like closing your eyes and putting a key in a lock? You can feel the key in your hand and know where the lock is, and put it in the lock, but don't SEE the key or lock in your mind, you feel it in your hand? If I have it right that is fricken cool man! I can't comprehend it as everytime I close my eyes to put that key in the lock I can only see it in my head, not feel it. But, you're actually physically feeling the key in your hand? The texture, the metal, the grooves? 

That's neat man, like thinking of infinity. When I hear that the galaxies and universe are infinite, it blows me away. It seems impossible. If I make it possible in my mind and visualize infinity... the galaxies and universes expanding ever outward with no beginning or end... I can't explain.. it makes feel like my mind is expanding out with it. Literally mind blowing! The thought of infinity makes me question reality more than anything. Head trip.

Anyways, probably sounds like a bunch of crazy rambling to most. I don't care... lol, most peoples biggest thoughts of the day are what's going on on facebook or their favorite TV. Small talk and mundane things show no interest to me. I rather not talk and think than talk about mundane things for more than a minute, and it's usually to humor/be polite to the person I'm talking to.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

@DCcan @spliffendz @HydroKid239 

Well, I guess there is the synchronicities that brought us to this thread. /jk

I had this happening to all my tent's this winter. EVERY fricken thermometer in my grow spaces when lights out were always 66.6 degrees... when I made the first reservoir after I started noticing it.. I overshot my ppm as I tend to do and just dilute... of course 666 ppm.

It freaked me out for a second in a weird way as Covid was just hitting and I allowed myself to tie it into religion and Revelation. I study too much shit to believe too hard in any one thing, so I leave most everything open to the realm of possibilites. Who am I and what do I know?

I put down synchronicities mainly to statistical probabilities and intent/manifestations. 

I mean if there is infinity there is an unlimited number of possibilities, therefore there is an unlimited number of versions of you doing an unlimited number of things in an unlimited number of places. Fantastical!


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 28, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> @CannaOnerStar
> Thankfully I'm on a gravy job with lots of standby. Had to get back into this thread. I'll definitely be checking out that video later on tonight. Sound like an avenue I'd like to explore. I really enjoy metaphysical, psychological, religious and other esoteric discussions.
> 
> The human mind fascinates me. Sometimes these discussions can become difficult, as there are quite a few intellectual cowards out there. I can tell that you're not one of them
> ...


Nah i havent listened to it. Ill look him up 




> "I think it could especially be these people who start to hear voices if they go psychotic, but thats just speculation based on the idea that its these unconscious parts of Self through which psychotic symptoms emerge."
> 
> Well, I have personal experience with this. Self medicating combined with Western Medicine and lack of sleep in the past took me to a temporary psychotic break. The inner monologue/dialogue sounds much different than what I experienced with "hearing things". The inner monologue as you know, sounds like yourself... whereas "hearing things" is downright terrifying. It totally is a FOREIGN voice and sounds that shouldn't be there. This is why I ONLY rely on cannabis for medication. Varieties with CBD I find to be the most effective. I have never heard voices since that break. I just point this out to anyone out there that is struggling with thought ruminations or circular thoughts or scenarios... those are pretty much normal... so don't worry, your not going crazy... trust me, you'll know it if you have a break!!!!


Ah interesting.




> "Like imagining complex shapes and for example seeing how they would fit i find very easy compared to many people and i do it without actually seeing them visually(as most people do when they imagine things). But its more like holding something in your hands, like one object on left hand and one on right hand, so that you can feel their shape and know it, but dont look at them(maybe you never seen them before), so you can easily for example feel with your hands if a hole in one object is larger than a rod on another object, so you know that the rod fits in the hole. Hard to explain, but im sure you get the idea from that stoned rambling"
> 
> Cool, I'm trying to get into your shoes because I see the shapes and can move them in my mind. Simply, I can visually see lego blocks in my head and build something out of them. The more complex it is the more I have to shut down the outside world. Focus. From what you're saying it's like you can FEEL the shapes physically and assemble them? Like closing your eyes and putting a key in a lock? You can feel the key in your hand and know where the lock is, and put it in the lock, but don't SEE the key or lock in your mind, you feel it in your hand? If I have it right that is fricken cool man! I can't comprehend it as everytime I close my eyes to put that key in the lock I can only see it in my head, not feel it. But, you're actually physically feeling the key in your hand? The texture, the metal, the grooves?


Nah i dont mean that i imagine the physical sensation, altho i can also imagine physical sensations and movement quite well also(maybe from training martial arts as a kid and some again in early 20's and playing various musical instruments). I mean it more like if you know a room very well(like your bedroom), you can navigate in it with your eyes closed, right? Its this sort of spatial imagination, more than sensation, but to me at least it feels the same because after you hold and object and let go of it, there is similar spatial awareness of it. But also its qualities, like how fast would heavier object fall etc i include in it and basically all the necessary info to emulate something, but just not the visual aspect  I have also been a bit short sighted since teen, but i dont care to wear glasses or contacts, too much hassle and dry eyes. According to Jungs theory of personalities/psychologies, my attitude to external world is more intuitive and also feeling to lesser degree, but my internal thinking world outweights the intuition and my sensation is more focused on the subjective factors of sensations, than the actual physical stimuli. I think that also goes nicely hand in hand with the whole not being good with imagining visual things, i care more about what causes the visual thing and what its effect is 




> That's neat man, like thinking of infinity. When I hear that the galaxies and universe are infinite, it blows me away. It seems impossible. If I make it possible in my mind and visualize infinity... the galaxies and universes expanding ever outward with no beginning or end... I can't explain.. it makes feel like my mind is expanding out with it. Literally mind blowing! The thought of infinity makes me question reality more than anything. Head trip.
> 
> Anyways, probably sounds like a bunch of crazy rambling to most. I don't care... lol, most peoples biggest thoughts of the day are what's going on on facebook or their favorite TV. Small talk and mundane things show no interest to me. I rather not talk and think than talk about mundane things for more than a minute, and it's usually to humor/be polite to the person I'm talking to.



Haha. Crazy ramblings are the best  Im tempted to write a long ass post about ourobos and holographic universe theory, but i dont really have time to write novels now, so ill just eave this post here:





We Live In A Black Hole


https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2017/01/holographic-universe.page https://www.brandeis.edu/now/2018/november/thetake-podcast-hologram.html It's all just a projection from the mind...



www.rollitup.org





and this topic here:





Any gnostics/hermetists/alchemists around?


Or other related like Sufi, esoteric buddhists, theosophers etc?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> You mention Jung, was there not a synchronistic story involving a golden scarab beetle?


Yea i think i remember there was that. Its been quite a while since i studied Jung in more depth.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 28, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> @DCcan @spliffendz @HydroKid239
> 
> Well, I guess there is the synchronicities that brought us to this thread. /jk
> 
> ...


There is also this thing called confirmation bias, which i think is behind some of the stuff. However i do think that it does not explain real synchronicities, which i think are more like quantum entanglement, but in what manifests in mental level, not on this quantum "pre-physical" level of things.






Confirmation bias - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> @DCcan @spliffendz @HydroKid239
> 
> Well, I guess there is the synchronicities that brought us to this thread. /jk
> 
> ...


What are the chances or likelihood I get home from work to see a message from yourself on anti-semitism, not knowing which posts you were referring to or where I have seen your member name, and myself watching Inglourious Basterds the night before about killing Nazis?

Not sure if it comes under serendipity or lunacy


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> There is also this thing called confirmation bias, which i think is behind some of the stuff. However i do think that it does not explain real synchronicities, which i think are more like quantum entanglement, but in what manifests in mental level, not on this quantum “pre-physical” level of this.


Absolutely a lot is confirmation bias. But, imagine that one instance of infinity, due to infinite possibilities... where it’s always 66.6 degrees. With infinity it’s a 100% probability of that happening. 

Imagine living in that possibility. That would head trip that version of me so hard. I wonder what someone would attribute it to then?

It’s out of all probability, really statistically impossible in a dynamic word. 

Imagine coming to this forum and telling everyone, truthfully, that your thermometers always read 66.6... no matter what thermometers you use. 

The reactions would be priceless. 

Really enjoy reading what you wrote, and I’ll check out those links. I have some understanding of the holographic universe, and am going to enjoy unpacking those links. It’s a real treat to talk to someone and really have to analyze what’s being said.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> What are the chances or likelihood I get home from work to see a message from yourself on anti-semitism, not knowing which posts you were referring to or where I have seen your member name, and myself watching Inglourious Basterds the night before about killing Nazis?
> 
> Not sure if it comes under serendipity or lunacy


Such a simple sounding question that most would attribute to luck or coincidence!

There is a positive outcome here, interesting conversation, so the lunatic in me is leaning towards serendipity!


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 28, 2020)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Evolution made us pattern seekers to the point where there is no meaning we convince ourselfs there is.


I’m not trying to be argumentative, but (lol) I don’t agree with this statement. If you want to explore further and discuss that’s cool, otherwise I’ll leave this alone. Too much else to unpack.

All I can say on this is that we are still evolving, and that there are patterns too complex for the human mind to process, but this doesn’t mean that they don’t exist and aren’t important.... we’re just incapable of seeing them at this time.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 29, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> He had some truly groundbreaking ideas about psyche, i strongly recommend checking out his work. There are quite many youtubers etc that are good sources. For example https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzxP4O0AtAXDVMaqcqCVkGQ .


I'm still on standby... so I dug into this video:






Synchronicity. I've been introspecting recently, where throughout my life it's.. "Oh, your such a nice guy, blah blah fucking blah.".
Before my response was a polite thank you, etc. Last 6 months or so it's been, with a firm smile.. "Well, no really I am not. I am a nice guy until I'm not."
(My shadow is literally screaming at them, "You don't fucking know me, let me just show you who I really really fucking am!")

I've been trying to balance this out. This video is totally getting into explaining this whole existential struggle I am feeling. Fantastic.

I mean literally if I took a psychosis test before I would be a 23-27/50... since getting diagnosed with Aspergers and gaining understanding of that and also I have really begun to explore consciousness, self improvement and spirituality, I have dropped this down to a 10/50. Major changes to lifestyle as well.

Here, some of you may be surprised:









Hare Psychopathy Checklist (Original) (PCL-22)


The Original Hare Psychopathy Checklist is a 22-item psychological assessment tool designed to assess the presence of psychopathy in individuals.




psychology-tools.com





That should be posted in the politics section. Although they would all lie about their high numbers.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 30, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I'm still on standby... so I dug into this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep shadow is a tricky thing to master. But Jung did say that taming the shadow is only the apprentices work and the masters thesis is to master your relationship with the Anima. This idea of Anima and Animus is that we all have male and female aspects in our psyche, but the persona(sorta like your social imago) and ego does not(usually) want to relate with the aspects of opposite sex and it is therefore projected onto other people of opposite sex that show similar opposite qualities to ego and persona, which is also what the inner woman or man is like.

My approach to shadow is not for everyone and i definitely dont recommend doing the same thing unless you already know yourself well enough to know that this is the way you should go. But what i do is i try not to repress or suppress my shadow at all initially, i let all these shadow stuff enter my consciousness freely, but i dont freely act on its impulses. Instead i also hold the good side of things in my consciousness as well and choose not to automatically go along with the shadow and end up choosing the opposite thing to act out. I listen to it through this and while it is taxing to have all sorts of wicked stuff going through your mind, i find it to be worth it to me. Even tho i dont automatically follow it, sometimes i can figure out very valuable things through it. Not by listening to it and taking what it communicates as some supreme truth to follow, but there is a reason why it does what it does and wants what it wants.

But this is only one side of the shadow. The truth is that there is tons and tons of good in the shadow as well, its not all bad, actually i wouldnt even say that it is bad. What it is, is the aspects of our Self which we are not aware of, because of ego. And its this ego-shadow relationship that is the unhealthy part, which people tend to start with and which seems to control most peoples lives to very large degree for all their lives.

What the shadow is is just things that the ego does not want to relate with, but which still are part of you. The fact that there is violence in the shadow shows that there has been some suppressed/repressed things that relate to ego or persona wanting to be good to others. The thing is that if you are pushed beyond your true boundaries with this whole being good thing, you have repressed the aspect of you that would had wanted to say that "this is too much" or something. This ofc is there with everyone to some degree, but with some people this "being good" complex has grown bigger and this has also made the shadow aspect of this bigger as well.

And the thing with not integrating these aspects to consciousness properly and adapting your ego and persona to have better boundaries about this, the impulse from the shadow might be so strong that it makes you act completely irrational and against the best interest of everyone(including yourself). Maybe you have some times gotten so angry that you have completely lost control, or seen someone have this sort of episode. This is what we could call shadow possession, a short term one.

To avoid this sort of irrational acts that stem from some irrational impulses from the shadow, we need to develop the ego and its relation to contents of the unconscious and shadow. We need to face our shadow in one way or another, or else how would you ever be able to become conscious of it to take charge of it?

But even if you tame the shadow as is, new things come to it over time and you need to not only be conscious of its corrent contents and adapt ego to its contents in healthier way that you can consciously process it. But you also need a healthy relationship between your ego and unconscious in general. This is what the true indepth meaning of Anima/Animus is, even tho its expressed in matters of love, especially the so called "love at first sight" etc. and even tho the relationship of opposites with anima/animus is more to persona than ego and egos relationship of opposite is more on shadow than anima/animus. But the thing is that things that you are unconscious of tends to mix up together and express itself in chaotic manner through impulses to act on.



By the way, here is another great youtube channel:








Sifu Mark Rasmus


Tai Chi, Chi Kung and Hermetic science courses in Thailand. https://markrasmus.org https://www.Vimeo.com/ondemand/markrasmus Workshops in Thailand rasmustaic...




www.youtube.com





It is largely about hermeticism and eastern stuff from hermetic point of view, but its all the same as with gnosticism in its core, with some differences to methodology that i dont think are very important and they dont exclude each others, but more like complement because its same stuff from different perspective, so there is always something you can see from one perspective you cant from another. This is why i think its extremely ignorant to choose one learned perspective on spirituality and believing its all there is and that everything else is just lies from some evil people. The fact is that even the australian aboriginals, despite looking like very simple people with apparently not much smart things to say about, also have very great wisdom in their spiritual teachings. However i dont think it needs to be read literally, like no religion should, but the things being metaphorical truths from one perspective about something that no one can ever explain fully. It doesent make sense that words that our limited minds have invented could express the totality of All that is, was and ever will be.. and do it in a way that other people could understand as the one explaining it intended.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the interesting discussion!



CannaOnerStar said:


> This idea of Anima and Animus is that we all have male and female aspects in our psyche, but the persona(sorta like your social imago) and ego does not(usually) want to relate with the aspects of opposite sex


I think I've been trying to explore this recently. My girlfriend is very understanding and is a "talker", and she has been slowly getting me to do the same, open up and share with her. It's been pretty emotional. I am not used to crying, and I've done alot recently communicating with her. Initially it felt like I "was acting like a woman", and told her as much. But over time it's actually done alot of good. IDK if this is what you mean, but I've been trying to abandon some of my preconceived notions of what it is to be a "Man" and just try to be true to the moment.

I haven't got into the animus yet, maybe it will be clearer once I dig more.



CannaOnerStar said:


> My approach to shadow is not for everyone and i definitely dont recommend doing the same thing unless you already know yourself well enough to know that this is the way you should go. But what i do is i try not to repress or suppress my shadow at all initially, i let all these shadow stuff enter my consciousness freely, but i dont freely act on its impulses.


I do this alot man. I was thinking too much though. My shadow plots revenge and violence and wishes pain upon people if they slight me. It's fucked up. Takes a lot of control, and this is why I don't consume alcohol anymore. Caused me alot of trouble, both legal and relationship wise. Fortunately I've restrained myself from violence mostly but it's been too close for comfort many a time. I feel ashamed for my outbursts if pushed too far. Talking to you and listening to that video has helped alot to understand the thought processes. I know I can't help the thoughts that come into my head, as they just are... but learning how to deal with them is one of my goals.



CannaOnerStar said:


> What the shadow is is just things that the ego does not want to relate with, but which still are part of you. The fact that there is violence in the shadow shows that there has been some suppressed/repressed things that relate to ego or persona wanting to be good to others. The thing is that if you are pushed beyond your true boundaries with this whole being good thing, you have repressed the aspect of you that would had wanted to say that "this is too much" or something. This ofc is there with everyone to some degree, but with some people this "being good" complex has grown bigger and this has also made the shadow aspect of this bigger as well.


Which is I guess what you are saying above. It's part of me and I don't want it to be. So a struggle between my ego and alter-ego back and forth. Crazy interesting! Makes sense though!



CannaOnerStar said:


> *act completely irrational and against the best interest of everyone(including yourself). Maybe you have some times gotten so angry that you have completely lost control....This is what we could call shadow possession, a short term one.*


Yeah, that's how I've described it, feeling like I was possessed. It almost feels like someone else is behind the wheel... It's scary man. It's extremely scary for someone to witness, so I've been told. It feels bad to scare people you care about. It's the complete opposite of what I believe to be me. Truly a Jekyl and Hyde situation. Ditching the alcohol, I still have outbursts... but not full on shadow possession. I'm sure it's still possible though if I was pushed extremely far.. for example if someone threatened my family I know what would happen. (There, just gave myself an adrenaline dump just typing that with the visual of someone hurting my family... rage!)



CannaOnerStar said:


> To avoid this sort of irrational acts that stem from some irrational impulses from the shadow, we need to develop the ego and its relation to contents of the unconscious and shadow. We need to face our shadow in one way or another, or else how would you ever be able to become conscious of it to take charge of it?


I am conscious of it, so I guess I just need to study more and understand how to take charge of it. Introspection I guess is the key.


CannaOnerStar said:


> its extremely ignorant to choose one learned perspective on spirituality and believing its all there is and that everything else is just lies from some evil people. .... also have very great wisdom in their spiritual teachings... dont think it needs to be read literally, like no religion should, but the things being metaphorical truths from one perspective about something that no one can ever explain fully. It doesent make sense that words that our limited minds have invented could express the totality of All that is, was and ever will be.. and do it in a way that other people could understand as the one explaining it intended.


Yes, I don't trust the word of just one man, religion, or book. Somewhere in all of that, a little here, a little there... nuggets of truth. Somewhere in it all are answers, and truths. 

Do you ever get to the point some days that you just want to shut it all down? Not have to think, and instead just be? 

I literally just want to be dumb sometimes so life would be easier.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2020)

11:11


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Anyone?


No.

edit: last trip to Az --- it was 11,111f at 6m


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

I see 420 a hella lot for some reason.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Anyone?


Yeah, at 71 your world goes into senior mode, fucking great!! Find myself wondering around in the garage, but I'm not stressing over it. lol


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Oct 3, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Thanks for the interesting discussion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is about it! At least its surface level and bit deeper what you talked about crying etc. Much of this is normal behaviour and its psychology really. It is often that female aspect of the psyche that ego tends to hold onto the most in men, due to persona(social mask generated throughout the life) forcing the idea of having to act masculine.





> I do this alot man. I was thinking too much though. My shadow plots revenge and violence and wishes pain upon people if they slight me. It's fucked up. Takes a lot of control, and this is why I don't consume alcohol anymore. Caused me alot of trouble, both legal and relationship wise. Fortunately I've restrained myself from violence mostly but it's been too close for comfort many a time. I feel ashamed for my outbursts if pushed too far. Talking to you and listening to that video has helped alot to understand the thought processes. I know I can't help the thoughts that come into my head, as they just are... but learning how to deal with them is one of my goals.


Ohh yeah 

Personally i have always been in good control over my feelings, so i never had some violent outbursts, altho there have been situations where i have been very close to it. I think the self-control about this has also been strengthened by martial arts practises. Especially when i was in Shorinji Kempo, which is almost on the same level of brutality of krav maga(a lot of same or similar moves/attacks) utilising pressure points etc. but also incorporating buddhist philosophy to it and the whole practise thing has a big spiritual aspect of it, certain forms of practise are seen as a kind of a form of prayer.

But yea my mind does wander into very dark places, but i have learned to utilise it in self-defence without having to act out physically. Id rather not talk about this sort of stuff in the open(its the type of jedi mind tricks that people on the wrong path should not be aware of, but you seem to be on the right path), hit me with a PM if you are really interested.

The thing is that this violent side also has its place, but it definitely needs to be restrained and only let loose in extreme danger.




> Which is I guess what you are saying above. It's part of me and I don't want it to be. So a struggle between my ego and alter-ego back and forth. Crazy interesting! Makes sense though!


Personally i would not use the term alter-ego. These archetypes like the shadow(or for example fool, wise old man, mother, father, trickster etc) are like entities of their own. Like if you look at how brains work, at the cortex level at least the different parts are not much at all aware of what other parts are doing and they work independently. But then at times some part of the brain pushes stuff in the ego consciousness and we become aware of the output from that brain area. We dont get the full process of the area in our consciousness, but just what was the end deduction/processing of that area and that info might then get mixed with other inputs to areas where conscious experience arises.

With archetypes its similar in how they function independently, but ofc their input is different than from eye for example. They roam in the unconscious mind and often effect the thought processes at unconscious levels, guiding consciousness to certain direction etc. But at times they can take over in more profound ways.

Some Jungians label physical structures of whole body as archetypal structures, because they are coded in genes and expressed from it, which is really what the collective unconscious and archetypes are about, physiological structures in the body/brains that have psychological effects and which we all share due to being human. Ofc there is the whole esoteric side to this as well, as above, so below. Hindu gods are these archetypes, movies are full of archetypal characters. Star wars and Lord of the Rings are good examples of this, but its apparent in nearly all movies, whether the people who made the movies knew about them or not. They also seem to appear in religions and mythology that have no connection with each others, suggesting that these things are baked into our very structure.



> Yeah, that's how I've described it, feeling like I was possessed. It almost feels like someone else is behind the wheel... It's scary man. It's extremely scary for someone to witness, so I've been told. It feels bad to scare people you care about. It's the complete opposite of what I believe to be me. Truly a Jekyl and Hyde situation. Ditching the alcohol, I still have outbursts... but not full on shadow possession. I'm sure it's still possible though if I was pushed extremely far.. for example if someone threatened my family I know what would happen. (There, just gave myself an adrenaline dump just typing that with the visual of someone hurting my family... rage!)
> 
> 
> 
> I am conscious of it, so I guess I just need to study more and understand how to take charge of it. Introspection I guess is the key.


Yes introspection definitely is the key. Its all about the Self.




> Yes, I don't trust the word of just one man, religion, or book. Somewhere in all of that, a little here, a little there... nuggets of truth. Somewhere in it all are answers, and truths.


YES!




> Do you ever get to the point some days that you just want to shut it all down? Not have to think, and instead just be?
> 
> I literally just want to be dumb sometimes so life would be easier.


I used to feel that way more in the past. I used to drink beer to combat overthinking. I used to drink like 3-5 times a week, but usually only like 3-5 beers, but 7-9 beers 1 or 2 times a week also. And smoke weed also when i had some, but i didnt have any too often. Then at some point when i had more weed, i started to skip drinking and just smoke weed. Then i noticed few weeks later that i havent been drinking at all, i didnt drink for few more weeks and just smoked weed 3-7 days a week. Then i tried drinking again, even tho i didnt have any urge for it, and im not sure if i had gotten dumb enough or what, but it felt horrible. Like starting to feel like you are coming down from it before it even starts to kick in properly, gave an headache etc small nausea from even like two beers. This was like 3 years ago or so, since then i have tried to drink a bit few times, but it was always only unpleasant or slightly unpleasant and i dont want to be in that state of mind anymore at all, even the idea of being drunk makes me feel like  Which im happy about and i dont ind that i dont have some drug that can get me fucked up that i enjoy. I have such tolerances to weed that i dont think most people would notice that im high even if i had just smoked as much as my lungs can physically take.

You know, information creates suffering, understanding does not! Think about it


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)

Just had another synchronicity, was just about to click a thread titled "Water?" and the standup comedian playing in the background said 'water' at exactly the same time that I read and clicked the thread.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 6, 2020)

Really awesome thread here. I developed mental health disorders just to counteract my mental health disorders. Still haven’t finished reading everything up to this point just wanted to chime in. Anyone here ever study the Kabbalah?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Really awesome thread here. I developed mental health disorders just to counteract my mental health disorders. Still haven’t finished reading everything up to this point just wanted to chime in. Anyone here ever study the Kabbalah?


Numbers took me to kaballah


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

I went to buy some stock last week and just totalled the items today and they added to 66


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Numbers took me to kaballah


It’ll mess you up if your not ready! They say you should be 40 to start studying it. Heavy stuff. I’ve read a ridiculous amount of religious and spiritual texts. Everything from the Quran to L. Ron Hubbards An introduction to Scientology Ethics. Learned about the Kabbalah from a Jewish guy in the Box in prison I randomly wound up being cellies with. I actually just started learning about angel numbers. I see 37 and 44 a lot. And not just on my phone. But when I like google the angle numbers, and also just random numbers, they seem very much the same.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

Ser


Macncheesehaze said:


> It’ll mess you up if your not ready! They say you should be 40 to start studying it. Heavy stuff. I’ve read a ridiculous amount of religious and spiritual texts. Everything from the Quran to L. Ron Hubbards An introduction to Scientology Ethics. Learned about the Kabbalah from a Jewish guy in the Box in prison I randomly wound up being cellies with. I actually just started learning about angel numbers. I see 37 and 44 a lot. And not just on my phone. But when I like google the angle numbers, and also just random numbers, they seem very much the same.


oH FCUK 37 was my MAIN thang :O :O :O :O


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Ser
> 
> oH FCUK 37 was my MAIN thang :O :O :O :O


Yeah 44 and 37 keep saying I’m on the right track type stuff but it’s confusing because my mind and my body are doing different shit lol my body’s going through the routine of the daily grind. My mind and spirit have bells and whistles going off saying ABORT!!! get a bus ticket and disappear.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Yeah 44 and 37 keep saying I’m on the right track type stuff but it’s confusing because my mind and my body are doing different shit lol my body’s going through the routine of the daily grind. My mind and spirit have bells and whistles going off saying ABORT!!! get a bus ticket and disappear.











Angel-Confirmation Number 37


The Angels wish to continue to bless your path and shed light into your mind, body and soul so that you may express it outwardly and inwardly, and boldly. ~Namaste, Quornesha S.




quornesha.com


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Angel-Confirmation Number 37
> 
> 
> The Angels wish to continue to bless your path and shed light into your mind, body and soul so that you may express it outwardly and inwardly, and boldly. ~Namaste, Quornesha S.
> ...


See what I mean! My spirits trying to tell me something.


----------



## Merkn4aSquirtn (Oct 7, 2020)

Since I was a kid, I’d consistently see the # 929
Can’t recall how many times I’ve looked at a clock to see those numbers.
My favorite radio station growing up was 92.9
I even have that number pattern at the end of my SS#. 

It comes and goes. 
My lucky #’s I guess


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 8, 2020)

Get these from time to time. 11:11 was the most usual culprit.

My bro had a period where he couldn’t look at a clock without seeing the time.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh and de ja vu! When I was about 12 me and my mates were fishing.

I got this immense sense of de ja vu and knew my friend was going to say (and I literally said it as he did) 

‘ I’d rather be back home with a cup of tea right now’

Ive had loads of ‘weird’ shit happen to me, ufos etc.

All welcome haha


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)

Maybe I should start flowering my plants 11/11


----------



## victoryou (Oct 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Anyone?


is like when ur being in alighment with ur true self, that s when u merge one with the universe and be in the flow with it.That s when synchronicities starts appearing, universe being made of numbers and u beeing a part of it...u begin to merge one with the numbers...That s how i feel.How do u feel?Tell us...


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 13, 2020)

Just some thoughts. If our brains are universes awareness then dark energy and dark matter must play a role with these "psychic" feelings. It must be. Maybe we been here before, in these conditions as a civilisation. We need a clear environment as a whole or clear pure mindset as individuals. What goes up must come down and we learn different things all the time through various situations as a whole and individuals of course. Hope i make sense.

Dont forget about the grand astrological ages that change every ~2500 years. If zodiac signs truly have an impact on us MAYBE the grand ages (different positions in the milky way) have also.

I never believed in zodiac signs and still not 100% sure. There is a pattern in my life for example my first three loving relationships were libra. In a year span of 9 years! Whats that about. About 4 years now... every girl i been close to is a cancer. I mean... what. Dont know, maybe coincidence. I dont even ask about signs and stuff. Phewwww


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 17, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> I never believed in zodiac signs and still not 100% sure. There is a pattern in my life for example my first three loving relationships were libra. In a year span of 9 years! Whats that about. About 4 years now... every girl i been close to is a cancer. I mean... what. Dont know, maybe coincidence. I dont even ask about signs and stuff. Phewwww


I never did either until I was at an Apple product preview (Color). Of course, the demo system crashed, and the MC had to fill time. Out of nowhere she says, "Alright, this sounds weird, but how many scorpios are in the room?" - about 2/3rds of us raised our hands! 

I still don't follow any of it, but that meeting was weird; there were probably 150-200 people in the room, mostly men.
Apparently scorpios lean towards technical jobs and often end up in some of the more esoteric areas of their field - like studio grade color correction programs.


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 18, 2020)

Wicked! The only thing i can think of, instead of planets affecting us, is the effect of weather as we grow and learn the basics as babies in the first few months. Maybe too random but its quite practical if you think about it a little bit. Like a different initial behaviour based on seasons and how they left a watermark in our growth. Summer and winter babies hahah but then we have north and south hemisphere where its all flipped! Dammmmn. Ok enough i need a bowl


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Today, 
10/20/2020 2:02:02. 
Happens 02xs today 

SH420


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 20, 2020)

Tried to get this all over in the car. But the temps were ruining it


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Angel-Confirmation Number 37
> 
> 
> The Angels wish to continue to bless your path and shed light into your mind, body and soul so that you may express it outwardly and inwardly, and boldly. ~Namaste, Quornesha S.
> ...


You know what’s crazy too. My birthday falls on the peak day of Diwali this year.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 11, 2020)

Hahahah I’m not gonna lie I was thinking the same shit all day.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 11, 2020)

*De-Java* (Deja-vu for coffee drinkers):

Had a sunrise wake & bake, then poured a cup of coffee --- and had a strong feeling that I had done this before...

The coffee was a bit cool, so I went to microwave it ----- and found a cup of coffee. OOOOHHhhhhhh, that's why I had that feeling! lol

Kinda laughed at myself as I sipped my brew and headed down the hall into the bathroom....

Where I found the first cup I poured this morning - about 15 minutes before. 



De-Java - The sense that you've already poured your coffee as you pour your coffee.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4740595


You stil got 11:12 , 11/12 !


----------



## pahval (Nov 26, 2020)

from my own experiences, i think i can conclude we have internal clock, that can be very precise (i order myself to get up at 06:00, and i wake up around 05:53 - 06:00), and from what ive seen in my self, we tend to think of those 11:11 and others as sign of some godly force, we have natural desire to escape what we cannot achieve in material trough our spiritual (of a inner), and in times when we feel powerless, we tend to seek higher, inner, deeper, godly and demonic forces as a source of that power we need to do what we want, subconciously, so our mind tends to cling to every and any sign of that power being real and part of external, as a proof... but from all experiences ive got (visions of jesus and krishna, journeys to other worlds and battles with demon, knowledge from "beings"), i concluded its just all part of our mind, immature innerness that has yet to face the reality... when i stopped paying attention to it, synchronicities (calling when someone thinks about you, vocalized emotional states of others, visual and intuitive predictions) stopped, *but universe felt just the same as it was before... just my 2 cents...


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)

I looked up before and it was 5:55pm on alarm clock, turn on the pc and there is a post with 555 likes sitting on the screen


----------



## pahval (Nov 26, 2020)

it seems you got stuck in it pretty hard... you mentioned before, our mind is evolved to seek patterns, and to make ones when there arent any... how many other numbers did you miss out on? how many other posts are out there with xyz number of likes, that you didnt catch on, just cause you trained your brain to seek out confirmation of pattern seeking? and also, how long can you go on like this until you develop mental instability? i know it sounds rude, but its a friendly advice, to ground yourself and fact check these kind of toughts... it would be wiser to seek and train your brain for proper pattern recognition of female behaviour and signals they send *than for number repetitions*, more profitable at least :heart:


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)

Went down made a drink, came back up Fb had 3 notifications, checked here also 3, look up at clock 3:33 a.m. :O


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok so been a while thought I escaped the twilight zone but obviously not. Seen 11;11 on the washing machine which is a first and went on a drunken rampage somewhere ended up out of town (on foot), got picked up, dropped off, collapsed on bed, looked up and yes, 1:11

This one is what made me come here to post. Last night was laughing to myself about this time I was talking to a Nigerian scammer online and I was asking him why he doesn't choose a proper name instead of two biblical first names and trying to scam people thus. Names such as Daniel Sebastian etc

This dude actually friend added me this morning and this was the ACTUAL name I was laughing at in my head last night, I shit you not:


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Yeah I do see the numbers a lot, if you're seeing 11:11 12:12 13:13 ect ect it means Angels are trying to communicate with you. I know it sounds bat shit crazy but it's true. Next time you see a double number like 17:17 or 18:18 just do a quick google search and type the number and then angel number. For example Google "17:17 Angel number" and it will have a hidden meaning


What if it's a demon number? Asking for a friend


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> Yeah I do see the numbers a lot, if you're seeing 11:11 12:12 13:13 ect ect it means Angels are trying to communicate with you. I know it sounds bat shit crazy but it's true. Next time you see a double number like 17:17 or 18:18 just do a quick google search and type the number and then angel number. For example Google "17:17 Angel number" and it will have a hidden meaning


Did not set an alarm .

What does this mean Moses?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

EricHansen said:


> "1:11 angel meaning " The *angel* number 111 signifies manifestation and prosperity. This number's main symbolism is manifesting thoughts into reality. It also symbolizes awareness, uniqueness, motivation and independence. ... The *angels* want you to pay attention to your thoughts and beliefs because they are quickly manifesting into reality


I pray all the time. I’ve got a guardian angel but this shit is too special to me to yak about it on an online marijuana growing forum, let alone argue. Purple project rocks.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)

what are the odds?


----------



## omgherryan (Feb 17, 2021)

It's A Sign from The Universe! The 111 or 1111 grouping can be an inconceivably important indication of arrangement during the time spent sign. You may likewise see 222, 333, or maybe even 555. The number 111 is an exceptionally ground-breaking heavenly messenger number, and means showing and appearance of musings into the real world. Seeing the initial 1111 can assist us with realizing it's an ideal opportunity to venture out instigate activity. Follow the signs and trust you're being guided the correct way.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)

omgherryan said:


> It's A Sign from The Universe! The 111 or 1111 grouping can be an inconceivably important indication of arrangement during the time spent sign. You may likewise see 222, 333, or maybe even 555. The number 111 is an exceptionally ground-breaking heavenly messenger number, and means showing and appearance of musings into the real world. Seeing the initial 1111 can assist us with realizing it's an ideal opportunity to venture out instigate activity. Follow the signs and trust you're being guided the correct way.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2021)

Lithium


----------



## CarolineMay (Sep 10, 2021)

If no action is taken to reduce physical and emotional stress, the result is a breakdown. This aggravation is the peak, when the nerves are at their limit, the body can no longer handle the constant pressure and fails. Have you read about this https://fherehab.com/learning/what-is-a-psychotic-break/ and understand what it is? It's not just stress, it's total destruction of the body. Nervous breakdowns are provoked by the stresses surrounding any person. The reasons for them can be numerous, ranging from problems at work to turmoil in one's personal life.


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Sep 20, 2021)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Synchronities, dreams etc and even paranoia and symptoms in schizophrenia are parts of your unconscious mind trying to communicate with your consciousness. But they talk very different language, so consciousness only sees what something in unconscious wants to "say" in these weaird things and through metaphors that resonate, or synchronities etc. It is healthy to have a healthy communication with the unconscious mind. Especially if you smoke tons of weed, as it can bring out suppressed stuff in more violent ways and cause "psychotic thinking" due to this:
> 
> When it comes to schizophrenia or other psychosis(schizophrenia is basically the same, but long term) the thing is that with them the normal process of brains that trims away irrational stuff that doesent fit is disrupted and basically there are leftovers of thoughts that were waaaay out there that were not removed earlier and now they subconsciously effect other thoughts and since these f'd up thought patterns are not removed properly either, but they remain there to disrupt later thinking.
> 
> ...



For Decades I was afraid of weed because I had ONE (1) Bad reaction...my first...it was the first time I got high...freshman yeah in high school...didn't touch it till I was 40....


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 22, 2021)

I'll assume this has already ben posted.


----------

